# Sweetscents Mineral Makeup



## Magpie (Nov 1, 2005)

Have any of you guys used these products, I have been interested in trying mineral make-up for a while now and have heard some good things about this site http://www.sweetscents.com/

Just wondered if anyone one here, I know how you're makeup experts on here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, had tried these products and what they thought, specifically the pigment type eyeshadows they do.  They seem to have a really good range of colours at decent pricces.

TIA,


----------



## far_off_grace (Nov 1, 2005)

Colorqueen has done several reviews on these products. you can see her reviews here: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=209

I'm getting ready to order some. I'll post reviews when I do! 

HTH!


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 1, 2005)

I have about 65 of Joan's colors.  I absolutely love them.   While I've heard alot of people compare them to pigments, I don't completely agree.  They are loose powders that can be used anywhere, but the texture is a bit different.  I would compare them more to Bare Escentuals e/s.  The colors are wonderful though.  I would advise using some sort of e/s base like UD PP or such.  If you tell me which color family you like best  (browns, pinks, blues, etc) I can take a peak at mine and let you know what the name is of some of the prettier colors.  I know it is kind of hard to tell on the website sometimes.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have a look at the reviews.  

Jenjunsan I've gone ahead and ordered a sample pack with various colours, at the moment I'm mainly loving teals and turquoises although that changes from week to week - too many lovely colours out there to be able to make up my mind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you have suggestions for Teal type colours I'd love to hear.  I tried to get a mix in the set I ordered to see what the quality was like rather than just go for lots of similar colours.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 1, 2005)

I just don't like the look of the website. That's what turned me off. I judge things on looks I guess. I'm gonna stick with BE.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 1, 2005)

A true teal is one of the only colors I don't have.  Robins Egg Gold is pretty.  It is a minty green with gold.  I really love Gulf Waters too.  It is what I would call a bubblegum blue with a pink sheen to it.  It is very original.  Tropical Starlight is a very gorgeous color too in the way of bolder colors and original.  Tuxedo Mauve is probably my favorite.  It is a gorgeous smokey color without being TOO dark.

lovemichelle-I have to agree with the website.  I think she would sell far more if the was a little impovement to the website and I find that the colors I order sometimes differ alot from the pictures.  I do hear that they are going to be redoing the website though.  I think color descriptions would be good, because you don't get the true depth of colors such as Gulf Waters from just the picture.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I just don't like the look of the website. That's what turned me off. I judge things on looks I guess. I'm gonna stick with BE._

 
 I totally agree with you on this...if a website even looks shady, I usually think twice before ordering! But after hearing some of the reviews I want to try them, because the price isn't that bad!


----------



## Magpie (Nov 2, 2005)

I agree about the website, that's partly why I wanted opinons of people who had tried the products.  Joan, who I dealt with was really helpful and I've heard she will send you pictures of colours if you request them but it would be better if there were descriptions and pictures of all the colours on the site.  Maybe pictures showing them on skin, like the swatches people do on here?

I have to say, although I haven't received my order yet, the customer service so far has been brilliant which is nice.  It makes it so much more pleasant being able to deal with nice people!

Jenjunsan - thanks for the recs, I don't know if I've ordered those colours or not - will need to check my list.  But i'll keep them in mind for next time.  I had trouble deciding what to order because, as mentioned above, the pictures weren't too clear.  I just tried to get a mix.

If it's ok, I might post a list of colours I ordered and then if anyone has tried them they could let me know what they are like?


----------



## Magpie (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok I ordered two tester sets to share between with my best friend, if anyone has any comments on the colours I'd love to hear them:

1. Aborigine Aqua        
2. Amythest Shimmer Mica
3. Blue Opal Mica
4. Dark Wine (Low Lustre)
5. Golden Green Mica
6. Irridescent Purple Mica
7. Peacock Pearl Mica
8. Green Pearl Mica
9. Pink Topaz & Diamonds
10. Orchid Opal Mica
11. Black Shimmer Mica
12. Old Fashioned Rose Mica

1. Nearly Matte Burgundy Low Lustre
2. Midnight Gold
3. Island Orchid Mica
4. Plum Shimmer
5. Royal Peacock Mica
6. Teal Mica
7. Teal Pearl
8. White Silk Super Shine for eyes.
9. Yellow Gold Mica
10. Merlot Shimmer
11. Light Sage
12. Coral Pearl


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a few of those.  (There are sooo many choices!) From the first group I have Pink Topaz and Diamonds...very fuschia.  Second group I have Nearly Matte Burgundy Low Luster...I like that one, especially as a liner, it is very dark.  Plum Shimmer is a pretty color I like that one alot too.  The only other one I think I have is Merlot, which too me (the color) is alot like blue brown pigment.  I have tons of the browns, pinks and metallics.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds good, maybe I'll do some reviews of my favourite colours once I get them, so that people have an idea what they are like.


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magpie* 

 
_Ok I ordered two tester sets to share between with my best friend, if anyone has any comments on the colours I'd love to hear them:

1. Aborigine Aqua        
2. Amythest Shimmer Mica
3. Blue Opal Mica
4. Dark Wine (Low Lustre)
5. Golden Green Mica
6. Irridescent Purple Mica
7. Peacock Pearl Mica
8. Green Pearl Mica
9. Pink Topaz & Diamonds
10. Orchid Opal Mica
11. Black Shimmer Mica
12. Old Fashioned Rose Mica

1. Nearly Matte Burgundy Low Lustre
2. Midnight Gold
3. Island Orchid Mica
4. Plum Shimmer
5. Royal Peacock Mica
6. Teal Mica
7. Teal Pearl
8. White Silk Super Shine for eyes.
9. Yellow Gold Mica
10. Merlot Shimmer
11. Light Sage
12. Coral Pearl_

 

I ordered over 80 micas, mostly blues and greens and I am in love!
I compared them to BE and they are not qute the same, the textures are more refine and the colors bolder.
Some micas are very close to Mac pigments and some share Mac names!!! Aha!?!
I have a picture posted in my sale-swap as I sell some samples if you want to try some but I think that the pictures on the website are pretty accurate to the reality.
The ones sold on Ebay are just amazing too, they are now discotinued on the main webiste I believe.
My favorite are Royal Peacock: Parrot dupe, Mermaid, a wonderful blue lagoon and Pink & Diamonds but there are lots of other ones!

*Sweetscents micas samples: *

1 large tsp for $3.25!!!
½ tsp: $1.75, 
¼ tsp: $1.00, 
Minimum purchase: $10

Colors:
12th Night                       (LOOK ALIKE LUCKY GREEN!!!)
Arizona Copper Shimmer 
Arizona Moonlight Shimmer 
Artic waters 
Baby Blue Shimmer 
beige shimmer 
Blackstar Blue Shimmer 
Blackstar Green 
Blue Opal Iridescent 
Bronze Pearl
brown satin 
Camelot Beige Shimmer 
Carnival Blue Iridescent 
Cloud Blue Shimmer 
Confederate Blue Shimmer 
Cool Night Iridescent 
Copper Pearl
Copper Sun Sparkle 
Daffodil
Egyptian Green 
Festival Bright Turquoise 
foxglove 
French Kiss Low Luster Blush 
Green Pearl
Immortal Gold Shimmer 
Interference Turquoise
Jade Shimmer 
Lime
Lime Pearl
Masquerade 
Medium Blue Shimmer 
Metallic Shimmer
Midnight Blue Low Luster 
Moonlight Green
Peacock Opal 
Peacock Pearl
Peridot Pearl
primrose 
Purple Iris Shimmer 
Royal Peacock
Sagebrush Pearl
Saguaro Cactus Pearl
Teal Pearl
tibet ochre 
tropical sunrise 
White Satin




Top left to right: Metallic Shimmer, Cool Night Blue, Artic Waters Blue, Perfection, Lime Pearl, Green pearl
Bottom from left to right: Arizona Copper, Confedarate Blue, Cloud Blue, Perfection, Iridescent Green, Tiger Eyes.


----------



## mspiggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Some pigment swatch if anyone is interested.
I find them rather pigmented.


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree, they are micas, that's why.
You use them to make other things with them. There are nore pure than Mac pigments.


----------

